# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  مشكل في بلاك بيري 8520

## omar2312

عندي بلاك بيري 8520  متوقف في شاشة الاقلاع السوداء في حالة التحمبل 
يتجاوب مع desktop managersولكن عند التحميل يتوقف في منتصف الشاشة
فما العمل يا اصحاب الخبرة

----------


## omar2312

اين انتم يا اصحاب الخبرة
نحن في الانتظااااااار

----------


## sh mobil

ju gyyuy

----------

